# 02 Allroad Questions



## Audi_VWOwner (Apr 26, 2005)

Finally purchased my dream project car and I don't more than what I have been researching/reading. Car has 124k original miles [verified] on the clock. And I have quite a few service records. Previous owner said that he had the T-Belt and Water pump changed @ 70k.

Few Quick questions:

I know that Airbags are another issue with this car, should be replaced once certain number of miles have been reached or when/if they fail?

Also the allroad suspension: Is it dual spring/shock and airbags or just airbags?

I have a small electrical issues with the car: 

The driver's side read window does nothing when I press the button. I do not feel any power whatsoever. I've looked it up in the manual and it seems like there is no fuse related to windows [at least I cannot find it]. So could it be a relay or does it sound more like regulator or motor probs?

Also my high beams work, but I do not have the flash option: Example, If no lights are on and I pull the light stock/stick toward me nothing happens. Is this normal with allroads?

Lastly, I do not have the 3 flash lane turn signal when you pull the turn stock up or down partially. Is this a feature that allroads do not have or can this be fixed?


I'm awaiting my DVD Rom Bentley manual, but I cannot wait to start doing some little things with the car.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Congrats on the purchase!! I've owned my 02 allroad for about a year now so I'm no expert but I've read up and done a bit of work to mine in that time. You may want to consider doing the timing belt again pretty soon. Also, things that I've fixed on mine so far are:

Fuel Pump
Front Control Arms
Ignition Control Module

I'll also be doing the following pretty soon:

Timing Belt (not sure the last time it was done)
Air Compressor (occasional suspension warning light)
Valve Cover Gaskets (oil leak)

These are pretty common things to have to do from what I've read. This forum isn't frequented very often so I've found a ton of information on Audizine's C5 A6/allroad forum. Lots of very knowledgeable people in there.



Audi_VWOwner said:


> Finally purchased my dream project car and I don't more than what I have been researching/reading. Car has 124k original miles [verified] on the clock. And I have quite a few service records. Previous owner said that he had the T-Belt and Water pump changed @ 70k.
> 
> Few Quick questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## Audi_VWOwner (Apr 26, 2005)

G0to60 said:


> Congrats on the purchase!! I've owned my 02 allroad for about a year now so I'm no expert but I've read up and done a bit of work to mine in that time. You may want to consider doing the timing belt again pretty soon. Also, things that I've fixed on mine so far are:
> 
> Fuel Pump
> Front Control Arms
> ...


Thanks for all the insight going to get to work 1st thing tomorrow. Yeah Saturdays. Hey going to 'friend you' and ask more questions as time goes by. Hope you don't mind. Thanks again.


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

No problem. :thumbup:

I'm no expert on the allroad yet but I've been turning wrenches on my other various cars for over a decade. Plus there is a ton of info to be found online so that helps a bunch.


----------

